# Panic'd FS partially fixed.  fsck still does not work.



## jb_fvwm2 (May 30, 2009)

/edit/
newfs'd the drive. the rsnapshot completed uneventfully
with #sync 's within the gnice-d .zsh which
comprise the main .zsh running rsnapshot...
Good chance they solved the problem (my guess though)
.............

A filesystem was mostly hosed when panic'd while 
rsnapshot-ing to it.  (maybe not enough
#sync
scattered throughout the .zsh script).
I repaired the "missing partition" which prevented
fdisk and other utilities with the message:
"not properly configured"
1... boot from BootIt dual boot (windows shareware $35)
2... choose disk2  (/dev/ad10)
3... notice BSD fs missing from "create"
4... change to disk1, copy BSD syntax (below)
5... change to disk2, (/dev/ad10)), enter BSD syntax manually:
(in this case the entire disk)
(this is BootIt's syntax)
165/A5h: xBSD
That restored the partition.
fdisk works again.
The files are there.
newfs -N /dev/ad10 works
However, "was not properly dismounted" recurs (after the
reboot AFAIK, else the following question may disappear...
...
and the problem remains,
fsck -p /dev/ad10 results in:
"cannot determine filesystem type"
.....
For those reading this thread and wanting more
information relevant to the
BootIt solution above, someone suggested
dd if=/dev/ad10 of=/tmp/pt.txt bs=512 count=1...
That would be a  way to backup the partition table ( BEFOREHAND 
on every disk one uses, I surmise would be wise )


----------

